# Rattlesnake pic



## Killdee (Feb 23, 2006)

Dont know where its from,and yeah the guys holding it out away from him so he looks bigger,but thats a big diamondback anyway you look at it.


----------



## deuce (Feb 23, 2006)

What is it with you and snakes


----------



## Abolt20 (Feb 23, 2006)

How many rattlers did it have?


----------



## back_woods (Feb 23, 2006)

hot dog thats  a big ol snake youd have to be blind to step on that one


----------



## raghorn (Feb 23, 2006)

That was a bad dude! Somebody that is a member here and at Skip's needs to post it over there for HT2 to see, he likes big rattlers........


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 23, 2006)

BIG ol' snake!

Imagine the wallets, hatbands, belts and such Snakeman could get outta that one!


----------



## Mr7mag (Feb 24, 2006)

First of all, he has a snake stick. So that would make someone think he is knowladgeable about snakes. Why did he kill it? He should have taken the picture while it was alive and then left it alone!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 24, 2006)

I hate snakes !!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 24, 2006)

yeah ol snakeman could have a field day


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Feb 24, 2006)

wow ,I may have to trade my snake boots for chaps.


----------



## leo (Feb 24, 2006)

*Yep Killdee*

That's a big un 

Thanks for posting


----------



## papagil (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't like em


----------



## Killdee (Feb 24, 2006)

deuce said:
			
		

> What is it with you and snakes



What is it with you and goats!


----------



## Stealthman (Feb 24, 2006)

*Rattler*

I read somewhere that he weighed 98 lbs and that pic is in Texas @ a gas co.Someone @ work printed the article.However big he is ,he's  about 98 lbs too big for me.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll feal better if you chop his head off then show it to me


----------



## horsecreek (Feb 24, 2006)

Mr7mag said:
			
		

> First of all, he has a snake stick. So that would make someone think he is knowladgeable about snakes. Why did he kill it? He should have taken the picture while it was alive and then left it alone!




You done lost your dag gum mind bud.


----------



## LUGNUT (Feb 24, 2006)

NOW THATS A SNAKE !!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 24, 2006)

Not to discredit anyone, but no way does that snake go 98lbs.  

I wouldn't doubt him going in the neighborhood of 10-13 pounds though.j

I've seen some big rattlers and no way could one reach 98... I've seen big boa's that are in excess of 8' and big around as a cantaloupe not go 98 lbs.

Either way, that's a stick full of bad day, no matter how much he weighs! *L*


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2006)

I always heard that if you hang a dead rattlesnake on the fence it will bring rain.


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 6, 2006)

*Rattler*

Actually the brief article said 97lbs, 9'1".I didn't believe it either .It was supposedly caught/killed north of Amarillo,TX. I saw Steve Scruggs @ BPS a couple of weeks ago with a  3' to 3'5" that weighed 16 lbs.It bent that hook thing pretty good that you hold them with.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Mar 7, 2006)

That snake can still bite!Even if he is technically dead,look at the curve by his head.
I've cut their heads off,then reach to pick up the body and it will strike just like it's head is still attached.
Last year,I killed one,cut it's head off,and hung it on a limb to get on the way out.3 hours later the snake would still rattle when touched.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 7, 2006)

Jeff,...it is just nerves...yours.

I had a Vietnamese Python that was 14 feet and weighed 176 pounds when i was a teenager.  It was a female which is now in the Washington Zoo and she was thin when i had her...  I bet that one was over 70 but am not to sure about 98, but it looks fat.


----------



## rockdawg (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## elfiii (Mar 7, 2006)

Kill 'em all.


----------

